# بنود خطة السلامة والصحة المهنية في المشاريع الانشائية



## safety113 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*خطة السلامة والصحة المهنية فى المشروعات الانشائية* 

*أثبتت الاحصائيات العالمية أن أكثر حوادث العمل خطورة وينجم عنها وفيات عديدة هى تلك التى تقع أثناء الاعمال الانشائية وعلى الاخص أثناء العمل على ارتفاعات عالية دون اتخاذ وسائل الوقاية ونظام العمل الآمن.*​​*لذا كان لزاماً فى المشروعات الانشائية المختلفة إعداد خطة للسلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة ( Health, Safety and Environment Plan ) قبل الشروع فى تنفيذ هذه المشروعات توضح سياسة الشركة المنفذة للمشروع فى مجال السلامة والبيئة طوال مدة التنفيذ وحتى الانتهاء من المشروع وتسليمه للجهة المالكة.*​
​
*ويجب الا تخلو السياسة العامة للشركة المنفذة والتى ستتضمنها الخطة الاجابة عن الاسئلة التالية :*​
​
*1- كيف سيتم حماية العنصر البشرى من الحوادث والاصابات حسب كل نشاط؟*​
*2- كيف سيتم حماية المنشآت والممتلكات أثناء التنفيذ ضد الحرائق والانفجارات؟*​
*3- كيف سيتم تدريب العاملين بالمشروع على نظم العمل الآمنة واستخدامات وسائل الوقاية الشخصية؟*​
*4- كيف سيتم التعامل مع الاحداث والمواقف عند الطوارىء؟ ( حوادث – حرائق – انفجارات – فيضانات - الخ)*​
*5- كيف سيتم إدارة السلامة والبيئة؟*​
​
​
*هذا وتتضمن خطة السلامة والبيئة النقاط الاساسية التالية:*​
​
*1- معلومات اساسية عن المشروع ( الموقع الجغرافى - المساحة الكلية – الجيران – المعدات المستخدمة - حجم الاعمال وتكلفتها-اسم المالك-الاستشارى- المقاول الرئيسى-مقاولى الباطن- .. الخ ).*​
​
*2- التشريعات المحلية والقوانين المتعلقة بالسلامة والصحة والبيئة.*​
​
*3- تحديد مسئوليات السلامة والصحة والبيئة تجاه مختلف المستويات المنفذة للمشروع:*​
*مدير المشروع- مدير التنفيذ -مهندسى الموقع- مدير السلامة والبيئة -مهندسى السلامة والبيئة - مشرفى السلامة والبيئة -مشرفى التنفيذ- العمال*​
​
*4- الاجراءات الادارية للسلامة والبيئة التى سيتم إتخاذها أثناء تنفيذ المشروع وهى على سبيل المثال:*​
*فريق السلامة والبيئة- تشكيل لجنة السلامة والبيئة- تقارير الحوادث والاصابات- أحصائيات الحوادث والاصابات- سجلات التدريب*​
​
*5- موقع مسئولى السلامة والبيئة فى الهيكل التنظيمى للمشروع.*​
​
*6- التدريب على السلامة والبيئة والوقاية من الحرائق.*​
​
*7- تحديد الهيئات الرسمية والحكومية المعنية بالسلامة والبيئة والتى قد يتم الرجوع اليها أثناء التنفيذ.*​
​
*8- التخطيط العلمى السليم والمدروس لموقع المشروع قبل تنفيذ الاعمال وحسب قواعد ومعايير السلامة والبيئة.*​
​
*9- إعداد رسومات هندسية تبين العناصر المكونة للموقع وتوزيعها.*​
​
*10- دراسة ووصف الاعمال والانشطة لكافة مراحل المشروع.*​
​
*11- بيان بكافة المخاطر المتوقعة لكل نشاط وعمل تقييم شامل لهذه المخاطرRisk Assessment .*​
​
*12- تحديد الإشتراطات الوقائية للسلامة والبيئة لكل نشاط للتحكم فى المخاطر وعلاجها مثل :*​
*أعمال الحفر- السقالات- أعمال اللحام والقطع- مخاطر الكهرباء- خلاطات الخرسانة- الورش الميكانيكية- الاوناش بأنواعها- المخازن بأنواعها – فرز المخلفات وطرق التخلص منها أو إعادة تدويرها Recycling .*​
​
*13- منع الحريق والوقاية منه بالتخلص من مسبباته مثل :*​
*منع التدخين- استخدام مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال للعناصر والمنشآت التى تخدم المشروع- النظافة الوقائية-مطابقة التوصيلات الكهربائية للاصول والقواعد الفنية*​
​
*14- وسائل مكافحة الحريق : أجهزة الاطفاء- شبكة مياه اطفاء الحريق بكافة مكوناتها- تشكيل طاقم عالى التدريب للتعامل مع الحرائق*​
​
*15- تجهيز مهمات ووسائل الوقاية الشخصية للعاملين بالمشروع حسب طبيعة كل نشاط.*​
​
*16- الاسعافات الاولية والعناية الطبية :*​
*العيادة- احتياجات الاسعافات الاولية- سيارة الاسعاف- الطبيب والممرضون- التحكم فى المخاطر الصحية فى بيئة العمل وعدم تجاوزها الحدود المسموح بها- الفحص الطبى الدورى وبالاخص العمال المعرضين للامراض المهنية- الاشتراطات الصحية فى أماكن تناول الطعام- الشهادات الصحية للعاملين فى إعداد الاطعمة*​
​
*17- مياه الشرب .*​
​
*18- دورات المياه والمباول حسب عدد العمال ونظافتها .*​
​
*19- نظام الصرف الصحى .*​
​
*20- اللافتات والملصقات الخاصة بالتوعية بالسلامة والبيئة Safety Posters .*​​


----------



## sayed00 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكور احمد

الكثير من الشركات تعملها بسخ و لصق لكن من ينفذ ما هو مكتوب؟؟


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل
وبالطبع هذه الخطة يجب ان توضع في بداية المشروع وقبل البدا باي اعمال وذلك عكس ما يفهمه كثير من المسؤلين
فيافطة السلامة اولا توضع بعد يافطة اسم الشركة ومدير السلامة يتم تعينه بعد مدير المشروع


----------



## Jamal (28 نوفمبر 2010)

Thanx


----------



## اسكندرنى (4 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## mahmoudsukar (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## محمودالحسيني (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## برج ايفل الثالث (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مع الشكر للسادة القائمين على العمل بملتقى المهندسين العرب 
على هذه المعلومات القيمة والتى نستفيد منها من بدء المشروع حتى نهايته 
15-10-2011


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بنود ممتازة
مشكور أخي أحمد


----------



## gurnas (14 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات المفيدة ، جزاك الله خيرا


----------

